# Suspended or on Bottom?



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I went to #2 Findlay last night with nothing more than a 1.5 lb to speak if. Used fresh shrimp and Secret 7. The only good bites though came from when I had one if the rigs suspended about a foot off the bottom. Does it matter if the bait us on the bottom or suspended? I guess I'll be able to tell better once we get the boat on the water with the new FF. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Fish finders can be hard to use on upground res. On findlay #2 there is next to no structure so the fish scatter and are hard to find. If you dont know where to fish i would learn to drift. If your still not catching fish go fish the north west corner. Thats where i had the most success 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

six one half dozen the other. Catfish are oppertunistic. In deeper water they will suspend when they are in a feeding mood. i catch them trolling about 8 feet when we are in 26 feet of water if that helps clue you in


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Dodgefan

I may not be familiar with Findlay res but I understand scientific method.

Have you thought of putting one bait on bottom and another on a bobber to find which the channel cats prefer? Depending on what they are feeding on they may prefer one presentation to the other.

Let us all know where they expect shrimp to be.


----------

